# Pasadena,CA-12yM-sooooo sad :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THIS POOR BOY IS HEARTBROKEN...12 YRS OLD AND SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SAD..

This DOG - ID#A278793
Male, brown and tan German Shepherd Dog.
About 12 years old.
At the shelter since Oct 15, 2010.﻿


Pasadena Humane Society and SPCA 
626-792-7151
Ask for information about animal ID number A278793


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor baby!!!! he looks so upset!!!! I would totally give him a home of comfort for the rest of his days if i could. Poor guy looks like he could use a nice big hug filled with lots and lots of love. Heartbreaking that look in his eyes.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I would bring him home if he was closer. He looks so sad and alone


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG the world just ended for this poor chap - HUGE bump for the heartbroken senior boy.......:bump:
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SChH# GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh he is breaking my heart! I just want to scoop him up and give him the biggest hug and tell him I love him!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mornin bump for this beautiful sad sad soul. Wish he was closer do we have any news on him as far as temperment kids cats other dogs?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Dinner bump for sad boy and a big hug to him.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor thing!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

That has to be the saddest looking dog I've ever seen. Is there any info on why he was dropped off?


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump for the sad boy. Any updates?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I called as I was going to get him to me where he could live out his golden years, but Coastal is going to take him. 

Thanks for everyones concern for this older guy.

Rosa


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for the good news Rosa. That face was just too painful to look at. I don't know the circumstances that got him into the shelter, but my dog being 12.5, I cherish every minute I have with her. I can't imagine her in that kind of situation.

Bless you Coastal!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bless the angels at Coastal! The poor guy does not have many years left and it is nice to know that now he will spend them being loved.


----------

